# Round vents



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

Does anyone know how to remove the round air vents inside the car?


----------



## bighamms (Jun 26, 2011)

Not gonna be much help in the removal dept... but just wanted to say that my round vents are pretty much useless. regardless of how I position them, the air always shoot straight. I think the louvers are too small. once you figure out how to get them out, I may follow your lead and then augment mine to make them a bit more functional.

Just out of curiosity, what are your plans for the round vents?


----------



## SilverCruzer (Nov 30, 2010)

All the vents are a weak point in my opinion. in addition to a weak round one, the other one is positioned behind the wheel so I never feel a direct breeze in my face.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

i plan on working on this tomorrow so i figured i would bump this to see if anyone has an idea how the round vents can be taken out.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

does anyone know if its easy to get to the wires to the front power socket when the silver trim is off? i need to find switched power in that area for low power lights.


----------



## pntballer925 (Feb 27, 2011)

Get an add-a-circuit and put it in fuse 6 under the dash. Simple switched 12v power source


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

DO NOT READ LED HATERS ! 
Ok, project done. I installed led rivets in the two center vents, one in the cup holder and one above the rear power socket. I am glad its done and would not want to do that again ! I will have pics later.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Any pics yet Cruzeman?:go:


CHEVYCRUZE RS




cruzeman said:


> DO NOT READ LED HATERS !
> Ok, project done. I installed led rivets in the two center vents, one in the cup holder and one above the rear power socket. I am glad its done and would not want to do that again ! I will have pics later.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

Hard to take pics of this but here goes
And installed my new door Sills


----------



## tourbus1 (May 12, 2011)

Nice job! Really like the Carbon Fibre dash work! Looks real good!


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

Thanks! Was a lot of work for 4little lights but looks very nice..
Next on the list is trifecta Tuesday, strut bars from insane and then hemanks radio


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

wowzers! Unreal job.
Amazing ideas! 
I love it!

CHEVYCRUZE RS


----------



## Gregadeaux (Jun 23, 2011)

Howd you get LEDs in the cup holders?


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

I dismantled arm rest completely and was able to drill hole thru cup holder. Wiring was easy, simply spliced into rear socket power and added inline fuse.


----------



## Cruz3r (Jul 13, 2011)

:not_worthy: great looking LED's! and the placement on the cup holders and air vents is nice! Not exactly where you expect them.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

now if i can find out how to wire to dome light I will install white led strips on the bottom of the doors. They will only go on when doors open.


----------



## LucyCruze (Jul 1, 2011)

cruzeman said:


> I dismantled arm rest completely and was able to drill hole thru cup holder. Wiring was easy, simply spliced into rear socket power and added inline fuse.


Would an exceptionally sweaty beverage pose a risk to the lights in the cup holders?


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

i wouldnt think so plus i dont think i am ever going to use the rear holder


----------



## Crewz (Jul 12, 2011)

Looks nice! Very cool. The only thing I wish was different was the alignment of the CF pattern from the top section to the bottom. They go two different directions.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

thats because i only had a 1 x 4 foot piece and it wouldnt have fit any other way. doesnt bother me at all


----------



## Crewz (Jul 12, 2011)

cruzeman said:


> thats because i only had a 1 x 4 foot piece and it wouldnt have fit any other way. doesnt bother me at all


Nothing wrong with that. You did what worked, and it looks great.


----------



## EcoCruzer (Mar 4, 2011)

Looks good. Do you have them switched or do they come on with your lights? If with the lights, where did you pick up the power?


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

I just installed them to go on with the car. It was the easiest way for me to connect them and they draw next to nothing so I wasnt worried. The front ones are connect to an add a fuse that was already there, i believe its fuse#6. For the rear ones I spliced into the rear power socket to hardwire them.


----------



## Silver Cruze (Sep 1, 2011)

cruzeman said:


> I just installed them to go on with the car. It was the easiest way for me to connect them and they draw next to nothing so I wasnt worried. The front ones are connect to an add a fuse that was already there, i believe its fuse#6. For the rear ones I spliced into the rear power socket to hardwire them.


So your saying the lights down by your feet are on when your car is running? Is't that discracting when your driving at night???


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

Not at all, the red lights I have are not distracting at all compared to the blue ones.


----------



## bduffey723 (Apr 30, 2012)

cruzeman said:


> now if i can find out how to wire to dome light I will install white led strips on the bottom of the doors. They will only go on when doors open.


u can also usi the switch in the door rather than the dome lights themselves. i would think it'd be much easier. i helped my buddy do this in his evo.


----------

